

The next generation resume for developers and geeks - chapel
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/09/21/geekli-st-the-next-generation-resume-for-developers-and-geeks-invites/?awesm=tnw.to_1AvRZ&utm_campaign=&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to&utm_content=spreadus_master

======
bartonfink
Perhaps there's more to this once you get into the app, but I just don't get
this. Instead of writing my accomplishments and skills on a boring resume or
online profile, I get to write my accomplishments and skills on some fun
virtual notecards? I can get about the same level of fun by changing the font
to Wingdings on my resume, with the added bonus that it's still a resume in a
format that's still more likely to be used than the virtual notecards,
Wingdings and all. I just don't see the benefit.

Also, I signed up for the beta without specifying a Twitter account and got a
picture of a chimpanzee holding a gun, which seems to be some sort of error
page, although a ridiculously bad one (the error div contains "[object
Object]"). I'm guessing that the site requires access to a Twitter account and
is piggybacking its authorization on that. For better or worse, this
guarantees that I won't be using the site, as I don't have a Twitter account
and won't be creating one anytime soon.

